
Someone made a violin out of a laptop – and it sounds just lovely - camtarn
http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/violin/features/laptop-violin/
======
camtarn
A better title would be "An optical sensor which makes a laptop into a bowed
musical instrument".

Nevertheless - a lovely performance on a rather unorthodox instrument!

